# Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?



## burki (12. Mai 2012)

hallo

wie sind euro erfahrungen mit der
www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de   ?

heute was bekommen, auch 2kg __ wasserpest.
diese sah aus wie die pest, modder dran, wenige grünanteil, total verschnipselt, kahle stengel...
sicher auch irgendeinem "teich".

als aquarianer kenne ich wasserpest anders. dabei ist es mir egal ob diese kommt oder nicht.

wo kann man gute wasserpflanzen bestellen?
oder ist das "normal" so?

eine rechnung mit mwst bekommt man auch nicht.


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Das sieht wirklich übel aus habe bei Werner bestellt http://www.nymphaion.de/ sind zwar noch nicht da hab aber hier im Forum nur gutes gehört!
Mein Beileid zum verschenkten Geld


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

habe mein geld zurück gefordert. muss er lt. fag machen.
die andere pflanzen gingen so, aber auch der wuzelballen mit erde,dreck,mulm versetzt. glaube nicht das sowas ok ist?!


wenn nicht.... abwarten.....


----------



## Connemara (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Das sieht echt so aus, als wenn man sich die Pest in den Teich holt...nicht sehr Vertrauen erweckend!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



burki schrieb:


> die andere pflanzen gingen so, aber auch der wuzelballen mit erde,dreck,mulm versetzt. glaube nicht das sowas ok ist?!



Hi Burki,

mit so Sachen muß man aber auch immer rechnen wenn Du Pflanzen von anderen Teichbesitzern bekommst. Nicht jeder steckt die Pflanzen vorher noch mal in die Waschmaschine und desinfiziert sie damit sie klinisch rein sind

die __ Wasserpest sieht aber echt übel aus, ist aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz tot (ein Teil davon wird neue Triebe produzieren). Man meint da hat jemand alle Blätter abgestreift um darin verfangene Fadenalgen loszuwerden (damit hab ich z.Z. Probleme, alle Wasserpestbestände im Teich sind massivst von Fadenalgen durchzogen)

MfG Frank


----------



## burki (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

immerhin ist es ein händler und dann sollte man von guter ware ausgehen.
mal sehen ob er sich wenigstens nun an seine rechte erinnert.....


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Frank, 

das ist aber nicht ein Geschenk von einem anderen Teichbesitzer, das ist jemand, der "professionell" Teichpflanzen verkauft. 

Was ich von jemandem halte, der schon im März Pflanzen verschickt und behauptet, die wären aus heimischen Teichen (in Bayern ) hab ich schon öfter hier im Forrum gesagt.

Das Sortiment zeichnet sich ja auch eher dadurch aus, dass es klein ist.

Und jetzt oute ich mich mal. Vor vielen Jahren, als ich mit dem Teichlein anfing, habe ich u.a. auch dort ein paar Pflanzen gekauft. Von denen hat keine auf Dauer überlebt.

Die Pflanzen von Naturagart und Nymphaion, die sicherlich etwas teurer sind und eventuell auch in kleineren Gebinden daher kommen, haben größtenteils überlebt. Dafür kamen nur Pflanzen nicht der halbe Bodenmulm.

Ausreisser wegen falscher Umweltbedingungen hat man immer und überall. Aber ich kaufe doch lieber da, wo ich Qualität, Vielfalt und auch mal Raritäten aus wirklich heimischen Anbau bekomme bzw. ehrlich dazu gesagt wird, falls es sich um Importe handelt.


----------



## Pammler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Also ich werde definitiv im Baumarkt und bei dubiosen Händlern keine Pflanzen mehr kaufen.
Was bis jetzt am Besten war, waren Ableger, die Ich hier im Forum getauscht habe oder geschenkt bekam. Da kommt auch nicht alles wieder, aber die Kosten sind nur das Porto.
Zum Geburtstag werde ich mir wahrscheinlich noch fehlende Pflanzen von Nymphaion oder NG bestellen.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen von Naturagart und Nymphaion, die sicherlich etwas teurer sind und eventuell auch in kleineren Gebinden daher kommen, haben größtenteils überlebt.


Christine,
das kann ich so auch bestätigen. 
Pflanzen, die unter realem Klima aufwachsen, sind in der Regel kleiner als jene, die nur Gewächshaus kennen.
Spätestens beim Einsetzen erleiden die ihren ersten Schock, von dem sich manche nicht mehr richtig erholen.

Einige eher "tropische Pflanzen" kommen im Frühjahr immer aus dem Gewächshaus.
Meinen __ Wassersalat und Wasserhyazinthen habe ich daher heute im lokalen Baumarkt geholt, da man daduch einmal Transport sparen kann.


----------



## burki (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

wie vermutet!!
der händler sagt das die __ wasserpest ok ist. in bayern ist noch frost und sie sind noch im "winterschlaf" .... 
kein geld zurück.
bietet aber neue an wenn sie bei mir nicht wachsen.

da kennt er das fag nicht!

WARNUNG vor diesem shop


----------



## Piddel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



burki schrieb:


> WARNUNG vor diesem shop



Pflanzen ( allerdings  keine UW-Pflanzen ) waren bei mehreren Käufen immer in Ordnung - keine Ausfälle im Gegenteil gutes Wachstum.
Dafür  hatte ich jedesmal Ärger mit der Abwicklung:  Lieferzeiten / fehlende Ware und auf Nachfragen richtig freche Antworten bekommen.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

In Bayern sind manche Unterwasserpflanzen tatsächlich noch in der Winterruhe. Viele Unterwasserpflanzen beginnen erst ab einer gewissen Wassertemperatur mit dem Wachstum, und das ist in diesem Jahr bei etlichen Pflanzen erst in der vergangenen Woche erreicht worden. Das heisst ab jetzt wachsen sie, aber sie sind noch nicht groß genug für den Versand.

Das Problem habe ich jedes Jahr: im Norden ist es schon milder, das führt dann zu den ersten Bildern im Forum,  und in Baumarkt und Gartencenter ist die Holland/Asienware (überwiegend aus Treibhauskultur) auch schon zu haben. Bei uns auf 500 Höhenmetern tut sich aber noch sehr wenig bei den Pflanzen. Der Kunde denkt dann 'Schweinerei, warum liefern die noch nicht?' und beschwert sich (was ihm in diesem Jahr nicht einmal gelingt, weil wir seit dem Fernsehbericht über uns in Emails ersaufen - etliche Hundert am Tag laufen ein). Unterwasserpflanzen werden nur von sehr wenig Gärtnereien angeboten, und das mit gutem Grund. Sie machen im Versand nur Probleme und es ist wenig daran verdient. Eine einzige Unterwasserpflanze kann wochenlang ganze Lieferungen blockieren weil sie sich mit dem Wachsen ziert. Die ersten lieferbaren Pflanzen sehen dann auch nicht gut aus, aber Hauptsache raus mit der Lieferung - und schwupps hat man die nächste Beschwerde am Hals. Wie jedes Jahr diskutieren wir gerade wieder ob wir die ganzen Unterwasserpflanzen und alle spät erwachenden Pflanzen nicht aus dem Sortiment nehmen sollen um uns Ärger zu ersparen. Wie jedes Jahr werde ich mich durchsetzen und sie werden im Sortiment bleiben, und wir werden weiterhin böse beschimpft werden weil wir so spät liefern.

Leute, seid bitte ein bißchen gnädiger mit den Wasserpflanzengärtnern. Wir arbeiten mit einer lebenden Ware, nicht mit Dingen die genormt im Regal liegen und für den Versand nur entnommen werden müssen. Pflanzen entwickeln sich im Abhängigkeit der Witterung (jedes Jahr anders), und sie sehen am Anfang der Saison meistens klein und mickrig aus.


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Leute, seid bitte ein bißchen gnädiger mit den Wasserpflanzengärtnern. Wir arbeiten mit einer lebenden Ware, nicht mit Dingen die genormt im Regal liegen und für den Versand nur entnommen werden müssen. Pflanzen entwickeln sich im Abhängigkeit der Witterung (jedes Jahr anders), und sie sehen am Anfang der Saison meistens klein und mickrig aus.



Ich bin auch immer ungeduldig mit der Natur, will 1a Qualität und nicht viel dafür bezahlen. Vielleicht liegt es ja an mir, das egal wo ich Pflanzen kaufe, egal wie gut die Pflanzen sind, bei mir sehen die immer mickriger aus als bei den anderen oder gehen ein oder haben kaum Ertrag. Oder mein Garten hat eine äußerst schlechte Laage. Da ist eh alles min 14 Tage später als 1km weiter in der Stadt.
Wenn es Ableger sind und sie halt net viel kosten störts mich nicht so.
Meine Schwester ist Gärtnerin und die Pflanzen von ihr gedeihen am schlechtesten.
Pflanzen sind halt Vertrauenssache und brauchen vielleicht auch nen grünen Daumen, den ich garantiert nicht habe!


----------



## burki (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

geld bekomme ich nicht zurück, man bietet mir eine neue lieferung an.
damit kann ich leben.


----------



## burki (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

werner hat eine gute erklärung der sachelage abgegeben.
der händler nicht so recht, mehr sage ich lieber nichts aus dem inhalten der mails.

man weiss nun wo man in zukunft kauft oder auch nicht......


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Für alle, die nicht wissen was FAG ist... Burki meint das Fernabsatzgesetz. Das enthält z.B. ein Uneingeschränktes Rückgaberecht für alle Geschäfte die z.B. über das Internet abgewickelt wurden.

Und wenn ein Kaufmann die grundlegenden Gesetze nicht kennt, bzw. sich daran hält dann hat er seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht. Da würde ich dann raten Finger weg, denn wer will im Zweifel wegen so geringen Summen seinen Anwalt einschalten ? 

Das FAG ist Fuch und Segen des Internethandels. Zum einen sind Verbraucher viel eher gewillt etwas zu Bestellen, weil es im Zweifel ein uneingeschränktes Rückgaberecht gibt, das gibt fuer die Händler sicherlich ein Umsatzplus. 
Zum anderen muss der Händler von jedem Deppen alles zurücknehmen, auch wenn die Ware in Ordnung ist. 

Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde, ich möchte Burki nicht als Depp bezeichnen, aber z.B. wenn sich einer (der Depp) nen Toaster kauft und beim auspacken feststellt: Mensch der spielt ja gar keine DVDs ab kann er ohne Gründe zurücksenden. 
Für diese Rückläufer ist dann nen ganz neuer Markt entstanden, aber auch dafür gilt das Fernabsatzgesetz.

Die Händler müssen (!) alles zurücknehmen und unter Umständen sogar die Kosten für den Rücktransport übernehmen. 

Ich bin bei größeren Aufträgen via Internet immer Heilfroh, wenn die Rückgabefrist (14 Tage) vorbei ist. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



Pammler schrieb:


> bei mir sehen die immer mickriger aus als bei den anderen oder gehen ein oder haben kaum Ertrag.



Mal mit düngen versucht ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Pammler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Ja nehme seit letztem Jahr Hornspäne die ich rundum die Planzen streue.


----------



## frido (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Ich kann nix negatives über die teichpflanzenzentrale sagen-einmal bestellt und da war alles in Ordnung. Respekt auch an Werner, der die Situation nicht ausgenutzt hat um einen Mitbewerber schlecht zu reden sondern auf die allgemeinen Probleme aller Pflanzenshop´s hingewiesen hat. Man sollte auch bedenken, das wir die letzten Tage ausgesprochen heißes Wetter hatten und wenn die Pflanzen dann vielleicht noch einen Tag länger auf dem Postweg liegen, kann es schon mal passieren, das Pflanzen nicht in der erwarteten Qualität beim Kunden ankommen. Ein guter Shop unterscheidet sich von einem schlechten Shop in erster Linie dadurch, wie er mit eventuellen Problemen umgeht.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallöle....  ich hab da schon bestellt, 2 Lieferungen samt Nachlieferung .. alles top.. kann mich nicht beschweren... bisher keinerlei Verluste, alle Pflanzen wachsen super.......  der Kontakt war auch super.......


----------



## tyler (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Habe letzten Freitag Ware von der Teichpflanzenzentrale bekommen und kann nur sagen Top Qualität.Ich erwarte demnächst wieder etwas und werde davon Bilder reinstellen.Gruß Angelika


----------



## katja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

meine lieferung von denen seinerzeit war auch armselig bis totalschaden. bei reklamationsanruf wurde mir ersatz versprochen, auf den warte ich heute noch (jahre später....) 

mittlerweile kenne ich zum glück nen qualitativ viel besseren und vor allem zuverlässigeren lieferanten...


----------



## Shiva88 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt.

Hatte 18 Pflanzen für 19,50 € (mit Versand!) bestellt. Und habe sogar noch 4 Pflanzen zusätzlich bekommen, nur weil sie einen Tag zu spät ankamen.

Bis jetzt treiben auch alle sehr schön aus, obwohl ich diese schon ende April ausgepflanzt habe.

Also ich würde da auch wieder bestellen.


----------



## Limnos (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hi

Zur Ehrenrettung des Versenders kann man aber anführen, dass unsere einheimische "Kanadische" __ Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis) immer viel mickriger aussieht, vor allem noch um diese Jahreszeit, als die für Aquarien verkaufte Dichte Wasserpest (Egeria densa) Wenn ich sie jetzt aus meinem Teich hole, macht sie auch noch nicht viel her, und da sie sich im Winter mit Haltewurzeln im Schlamm verankert hatte, ist ein gewisser modriger Geruch "normal". Daran hätte auch Abspülen nicht viel geändert. Sie kann trotzdem bei steigender Helligkeit noch sehr schön austreiben. Zur Zeit sind die Internodien wg. der lichtärmeren Vergangenheit recht groß, wodurch die Pflanze spärlich beblättert aussieht. Es ist eben Freiland- und keine Treibhausware!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Als Nachtrag habe ich noch ein Photo gemacht auf dem beide Pflanzen im Vergleich zu sehen sind.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

ich also mein vater hat mir bei FördeFisch ein paar pflanzen bestellt unter anderem auch __ wasserpest habt ihr erfahrungen damit


----------



## burki (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich übel aus habe bei Werner bestellt http://www.nymphaion.de/ sind zwar noch nicht da hab aber hier im Forum nur gutes gehört!
> ....



dann wollte ich es dort auch mal versuchen. warte aber seit 3 tagen auf die kontoverbindung

teichpflanzenzentrale hat mir nun anstandslos neue geschickt.
diesmal lange und keine "schnipsel" und keine kahlen stengel und wie limnos schon gesagt hat sieht diese eben anders aus wie die die ich fürs aquarium kenne.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Burki,

hast Du nach dem Absenden der Bestellung keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen - da steht die Konto-Verbindung normalerweise drin. Wenn nein, dann log Dich mal ein und guck, ob Deine Bestellung überhaut in Deinem Konto vermerkt ist.


----------



## libsy (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Kommt auch auf deinen Mailanbieter drauf an. Ich bin bei Arcor und da sortiert manchmal schon der Server was als Spam aus. Hatte auch manchmal auf eine Mail gewartet und als ich mich dann bei Arcor einlogte. Lag die Mail im Spamordner. *g*


----------



## burki (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

hallo
doch ich habe die bestätigung bekommen.
da steht drin das ich noch eine weitere mail bekomme mit den ganzen daten und ERST dann überweisen sollte.

im onlinekonto steht "offen"
steht aber auf auf deren webseite das sie viel zu tun haben.....selbst anrufe können alles andere nur noch nach hinten raus schieben. 
sowas habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. merkwürdiges verfahren!

sorry, aber warten auf das ich noch weitere mail bekomme.... warten auf was?
werde deren noch eine mail schreiben. sonst kaufe ich echt woanders.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Burki,

wir müssen uns entscheiden welche Art Ärger wir wollen: entweder wir machen Vorkasse mit der Bestellung und haben dann einen verärgerten Kunden wenn wir nicht sofort liefern können. Oder wir schicken die Zahlungsaufforderung erst wenn die Pflanzen tatsächlich zum Versand anstehen - und dann sind die Kunden sauer weil nicht sofort eine Mail kommt. Wie man es macht, man macht es falsch. Das Problem liegt daran dass im Frühling alle ihre Pflanzen haben möchten. Ich kann ja nicht wahnsinnig viel Personal für vier Wochen einstellen, damit den ganzen Versand machen und dann alle wieder rausschmeissen (abgesehen davon dass das unanständig ist, würde ich auch nicht soviel Leute finden. In unserer Region liegt die Arbeitslosigkeit bei 1,9 %, Arbeitskräfte sind also absolute Mangelware). Das Problem habe aber nicht nur ich, das haben alle Versandgärtnereien. Im Frühling gibt es einfach einen Auftragsstau.

Der übliche Ablauf in der Saison ist etwa so: ab Februar laufen die ersten Aufträge ein. Wir schreiben zwar dazu wann welche Pflanzen lieferbar sind, aber das lesen nur die wenigsten, und wenn doch, dann haben sie es bald wieder vergessen. In dieser Zeit entstehen die Aufträge, die uns das meiste Kopfzerbrechen machen: bunte Mischungen mit den unterschiedlichsten Versandzeiten. Eine klassische Kombination ist Lotosblume (Versand ab Ende März) mit tropischer Seerose (Versand ab Mitte Mai), ein paar Stauden (Versand ab April) und etwas Dünger (immer lieferbar). Was tun? In mehrere Lieferungen aufspalten bedeutet für uns mehrfache Versandkosten, da müssen wir den Kunden vorher fragen. Das heißt telefonieren oder eine Email schreiben, kostet also Zeit. Wenn wir aufspalten dürfen muss der Auftrag geteilt und entsprechend neue Teilaufträge, Lieferscheine und Rechnungen erstellt werden, kostet auch Zeit. In der Regel wird das Paket aber verschickt wenn alles aus der Bestellung lieferbar ist (die meisten Kunden sind nicht bereit zwei- oder dreimal Porto zu bezahlen). 

Sobald die ersten Teichpflanzen im Gartencenter auftauchen werden viele Kunden unruhig. Ist mein Auftrag angekommen? Wo bleiben die Pflanzen? Jetzt kommen die ersten Emails und Telefonate mit dieser Frage. Die Antworten fressen Zeit, die an anderer Stelle fehlt. Seit diesem Jahr haben wir an drei Tagen in der Woche wenigstens eine Sekretärin die mir diese Anrufe abnimmt. Früher gab es Tage an denen ich ständig vom Versand weg musste um ewig die gleiche Frage zu beantworten: `ja, der Auftrag ist angekommen. Er ist aber wegen der Seerose noch nicht unterwegs, die gibt es erst ab Mai. Doch, das steht so auf der Internetseite.` Besonders nett war, dass ich jedesmal von der Versandhalle ins Büro laufen musste und dort den Auftrag nachschlagen (Papier in der nassen Versandhalle geht absolut nicht). Heute nimmt mir die Sekretärin diese Anrufe ab - in der Zeit, in der sie eigentlich die Rechnungen für den Tagesversand schreiben sollte.

Je weiter der Frühling voranschreitet, desto mehr Anrufe dieser Art kommen. Ab Mai bricht bei einigen Panik aus, weil sie denken der Sommer sei praktisch schon vorbei. Zu dem Zeitpunkt denken viele Unterwasserpflanzen noch nicht mal ans Austreiben. Im Mai erreichen Anrufe und Emails ihren Höhepunkt. Das Internet hat den Versandhandel in absurder Weise beschleunigt. Die meisten Anbieter im Internet sind Händler. Ihre Ware wird von anderen produziert, wenn sie etwas online stellen, dann haben sie es auf Vorrat da. Wir sind nicht nur Anbieter, wir produzieren unsere Waren auch überwiegend selbst. Was wir im Winter in den Katalog stellen muss zum Teil erst im Frühling wachsen. So schnell wie ein Händler können wir daher nie sein. Ende Mai ist dann aber alles endlich lieferbar und wir verpacken, verpacken, verpacken. Im Moment beginnt mein Arbeitstag morgens um sechs und endet nachts um elf. 

Was den Versand auch schwierig macht sind die vielen Feiertage im Frühling. Im Extremfall sind sechs Wochen durch Feiertage verkürzt: Karfreitag, Ostermontag, Maifeiertag, Auffahrt, Pfingstmontag und Fronleichnam. Am Tag vor einem Feiertag brauchen wir keinen Versand zu machen, denn die Pakete holt die DHL immer erst am folgenden Vormittag bei uns ab. Ein Versand am Freitag geht auch nicht, dann liegen die meisten Pakete übers Wochenende bei der DHL herum. Das reduziert die Anzahl der möglichen Versandtage gewaltig. In einer normalen Woche sind es vier Tage (Montag bis Donnerstag). In der Karwoche sind es drei Tage, in der Woche nach Ostern und Pfingsten drei Tage, in der Woche mit dem Maifeiertag variiert es von Jahr zu Jahr (oft sind nur zwei Tage möglich) und die Wochen mit Auffahrt und Fronleichnam reduzieren die möglichen Versandtage auch auf zwei. Sechs Wochen haben normalerweise 24 Versandtage. Diese sechs Wochen mit Feiertagen haben zusammen nur 15 mögliche Versandtage. Wer tote Waren verschickt hat es deutlich leichter, und muss auf Feiertage keine Rücksicht nehmen. 

Wir sind natürlich jedes Jahr am Diskutieren wie wir den Versand beschleunigen können. Interne Abläufe haben wir beschleunigt, jedes Jahr kommen weitere Mitarbeiter dazu, wir können jedes Jahr in kürzer Zeit mehr versenden als im Jahr davor. Was bleibt sind aber die Probleme mit den spät austreibenden Pflanzen und den gemischten Bestellungen. Ab Winter nutzen wir ein neues Shopsystem das solche gemischten Bestellungen unmöglich macht (d.h. die Bestellung wird automatisch in mehrere Teile gespalten und der Kunde muss zustimmen bevor er den Auftrag abschicken kann). Bei den spät austreibenden Pflanzen sehe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder im Gewächshaus vorziehen oder ganz aus dem Sortiment nehmen. Aus dem Sortiment nehmen würde bedeuten dass wir fast keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr anbieten - wie fast alle anderen Wassergärtnereien auch.


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

vielen dank werne für die ausschlussreiche antwort.

bezüglich der mailanfrage, bekam ich trotzdem keine antwort und die bestellung ist damit autom. storniert.

eine antwort hätte man erwarten können bzw. eine hinweiss bei der bestellung das es "länger" dauern kann, dann hätte der kunde sicher auch verständniss dafür.
aber wohl kaum wenn man tagelang auf die kontoverbindung.... warten muss und nicht weiss was los ist.

schade gleich zu anfang 2 solche neg. erfahrungen.
da kauft man halt woanders, leider hat man zeit vergeudet aber wieder was "gelernt".


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Ich glaube deutlicher als Werner derzeit seine Kunden auf der Internetseite darauf hinweist kann man kaum darauf hinweisen das es im Moment etwas länger dauert. 
Ich selber erlebe das auch in der Saison bei uns, das bereits nach zwei Tagen Anfragen kommen wo ein gewünschtes umfangreiches Angebot bleibt. 
Dem kann man oft in der Hauptsaison leider nicht gerecht werden. 

Ob die Tendenz, das heut jeder alles sofort erledigt haben muss und jeder auf jede Frage sofort ne kompetente Antwort haben muss heute der neue Zeitgeist ist... ich schätze schon.... *seufz* so sind es die selben Kunden, die sich zwei Stunden umfangreich beraten lassen, ohne das der Verkäufer sich zwischendurch durch Telefon etc. stören lässt, die am nächsten Tag z.B. umgehend einen Rückruf erwarten und kein Verständnis dafür haben, das der Verkäufer gerade einen anderen Kunden berät. 

Wenn alle lernen würden wieder etwas mehr Verständnis auch für den anderen zu haben, und wenn alle sich darauf besinnen würden, das nicht jeder jederzeit und immer für Ihn verfügbar ist, ach was wären das himmlische Zeiten  

Im übrigen siehe meine Signatur... und einfach mal entspannen... OMMMMMMMMM 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hi Wolf

Wie wahr, wie wahr ...   oder sind wir schon Androiden - hoffentlich ned


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

genaun, an teich setzen und gut ist, nebenbei wieder bei der teichpflanzenzentrale bestellt und binnnen weniger stunden antwort erhalten, bezahlen und gut ist 

geht doch....

sorry, ich kenne genug firmen , auch wenn aus anderen branchen, die eine etwas andere kunden "taktik" haben und man als kunde eben anders behandelt wird.
das man als kunde tage auf die kontoverbindung warten muss, steht nirgens ins werners shop!
wenn so wäre hätte man sicher mehr verständniss.

ich habe nun 5 werktage gewartet, selbst auf nachfrage- incl. autom stornierung nun, keine antwort erhalten.
freut mich wenns kunden gibt die zeit und geduld haben und einfach abwarten "irgend wann wird schon was kommen".

vieleicht wars zufall das ich "pech" hatte/habe. möchte so langsam meinen teich bepflanzen bevor richtig die algen kommen.
da kann ich nicht warten bis ich mal eine mail bekomme weil gerade das hauptgeschäftauf 100% läuft.

meine meinung eben.


----------



## Nymphaion (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Sorry, mehr kann ich nicht leisten. Mein Arbeitstag beginnt morgens um sechs und endet kurz vor Mitternacht. Das sind fast 18 Arbeitsstunden. Ich bin keine Zwanzig mehr und kann deswegen nicht noch mehr arbeiten. Die Emails sind ein Problem. Ich weiss nicht mehr an welchem Ende ich anfangen soll, der Berg ist einfach zu riesig. Mehr Personal bekomme ich auch nicht, hab schon etliche Anzeigen geschaltet. Für jeden Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems bin ich dankbar.


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

wenn emails schon probleme sind, warum dann ein onlineshop?
beides greift inneinander.

wenn die erste autom. mails draussen ist kann hier doch auch gleich die kontodaten mit drin sein, dann der hinweiss das es 7-14 tage o.ä dauern kann. das ginge doch ?!

so weiss der kunde gleich bescheid.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Ich seh da durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen einem Shop, die eine handvoll überschaubare Produkte im Sortiment haben und einer Gärtnerei deren Anspruch es ist den Kunden auch mit Pflanzen zu beliefern die es eben nicht an jeder Ecke gibt, und diese dann auch nicht nur gehandelt sondern auch selber erzeugt werden. 

Burki, nimms mir nicht übel, aber bei Massenware kann man sicher auch Massenabfertigung und schnelle Reaktionszeiten erwarten, Sucht man aber den persönlichen Kundenkontakt und hat den Anspruch auf etwas mehr als nur Massenware, dann kann das auch mal etwas länger dauern. 

Wer mit Massenware der gängigen Sorten zufrieden ist, und keine Zeit hat zu warten, der soll doch halt bei den Internetdiscountern bestellen. 
Ich hab übrigens bei entsprechend qualifizierten (auch sehr renommierten und großen) Stauden und Rosengärtnereien genau die selben Wartezeiten wie bei Werner.... bekomm dann aber auch z.B. ne Rose, die ich eben nicht an jeder Ecke bekomme. 

Warum werner nicht in der ersten mail die Kontodaten sendet hat er ja versucht zu erklären. 
Hier wird mit "lebender" Ware gehandelt. Was hats für nen Sinn, wenn Du bestellst und dann kann z.B. wegen einer Pflanzenkrankheit, Wetter usw. nicht geliefert werden.... das wäre den meisten Kunden auch nicht recht. 

Stay relaxed stay cool....und der Kunde weiss doch längst Bescheid, wenn er den mehr als deutlichen Hinweis auf der Webseite liest. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## katja (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



> nebenbei wieder bei der teichpflanzenzentrale bestellt



na viel glück, dass *du* einigermaßen gute ware bekommst, ich habe seinerzeit nur biomüll erhalten....  da warte ich lieber auf was gscheits von werner


----------



## frido (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

...ja katja-inzwischen wissen alle, was du von der Teichpflanzenzentrale hälst. 

Wie Werner bereits geschrieben hat-hinter jedem Pflanzenversender stehen Menschen, die auch mal Fehler machen oder einfach der Flut von Bestellungen und Anfragen kurzzeitig nicht gewachsen sind. Einerseits völlig verständlich, andererseits aus Sicht des Kunden natürlich eine Katastrophe. Und kein Kunde will irgendwelche Erklärungen hören, warum emails nicht beantwortet werden oder an der bestellten __ Wasserpest keine Blätter sind. Und ganz schnell schreibt sich der unzufriedene Kunde in Foren seinen Ärger von der Seele. Auch irgendwie verständlich.

Aber wenn man in drei oder vier Beiträgen einen bestimmten Händler madig macht, seine Ware als Biomüll bezeichnet und keine Gelegenheit ausläßt, auf die Inkompetenz und mangelnde Qualität der Ware des Betreffenden hinzuweisen (ungeachtet dessen, das viele andere mit der Ware durchaus zufrieden waren), muss man schon ganz schön schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler gemacht haben. Wie oft hast du dort bestellt-ich vermute ein einziges Mal.


----------



## katja (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

du kannst dir ja mal die mühe machen und alle zählen, die sich im forum schon negativ über die zentrale geäußert haben, da bin ich weiß gott nicht allein 

und natürlich habe ich nach dem einen kein zweites mal bestellt 

auch wurde hier schon mehrfach berichtet, dass die pflanzen im ersten jahr ganz gut angewachsen sind, dafür nach dem winter nicht mehr kamen... 

aber wie wuzzel schon schrieb, wer mit dem discounterzeug zufrieden ist, soll ruhig weiter dort bestellen


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

der kunde und damit auch auch sieht das leider nur von der seit edes kunden und darum kommen oft diese unstimmigkeiten und frust und ärger.

der frust den ich bei der __ wasserpest hatte, ist nachdem der händler zu einer zufriedenheit gehandelt hat. die neue wasserpest war dann ok!
wie es dan nach einer saion mit den pflanzen aussieht werde ich sehen..... hoffe aber ich habe dann nicht die neg. erfahrungen wie katja u.a.

sicher habe ich und sicher auch einige anders "zu unrecht, zu vorschnell....." reagiert.
möchte sicher nicht die shops schlechtreden.... aber oft ist der ärger halt zu stark.....

mal sehen wie die 2. lieferung der teichpflanzenzentrale aussieht.
bei werner wurde mit meiner mailnachfrage, wenn ich keine antwort bekam, storniert.

was nun aber nicht heissen soll, das ich ihm in der zukunft noch eine "chance" geben möchte, so wie der teichpflanzenzentrale auch.

denke von meiner seite ist nun erstmal genug geschrieben worden.

schade das die händler zu wet weg sind, dann könnte man sich das alles ja mal live anschauen.


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Sind wir echt schon so weit, das wir einen Shop als negativ beurteilen, weil er doch tatsächlich ganze drei Tage braucht um auf eine e-mail zu reagieren ? 

Versuch mal beim Augenarzt nen Termin als Kassenpatient zu bekommen, da biste froh, wenn Du in drei Monaten bearbeitest wirst. 

Bisschen Geduld zur Hauptsaison von Kundenseite wäre vielleicht auch mal nicht schlecht. 

Ich kenn das bei meinen Kunden leider zur genüge. Wir warten schon ne Woche auf das Angebot: 
Anfrage war Gründonnerstag abends und Ostermittwoch morgens wird nachgehakt. Und das obwohl ich vorher genau sage das es eine Weile dauern wird.

Das da (für mich) kein einziger voller Arbeitstag zur Verfügung stand, das sehen die Kunden nicht. 
Gerade in den Gärtnereien sind jetzt die Versandtage zu beachten, Werner hat es stellvertretend für viele Pflanzenversender geschildert. Dazu muss vermehrt werden usw... da sind drei Tage schnell um..... 

Sorry Burki, aber Deine ungeduldige Einstellung wird mehr und mehr und mich wundert es inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr, das so viele an Burn Out und ähnlichen Krankheiten leiden.... und da sind auch die dabei, denen drei Tage warten wie ne Ewigkeit vorkommt. 

Zum Glück gibts wenigstens in der Gastronomie inzwischen die Slow Food Bewegung. 

Wir haben es doch hier nicht mit der Logistik von großen Konzernen sondern von kleinen Familien und Spezialbetrieben zu tun. 

Das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben und mal ein bisschen über die eigene Erwartungshaltung nachdenken, wenn man wert auf die Auswahl an Pflanzen legt.... wie schon oft geschrieben, wer eher wert auf Hektik, perfekte Logistik, kurze Lieferzeiten und Pflanzen weit vor der eigentlichen Saison legt, der mag doch gerne woanders kaufen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## burki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

hast ja recht wuzzel.
bis auf die 3 tage.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Werner,

Du wolltest einen Verbesserungsvorschlag:
- Software.

Viel Arbeit nimmt es Dir ab, wenn Du E-Mails automatisch beantworten läßt.

So z.B.

Kunde Bestellt, Bestellung geht ein und nicht Du, Deine Sekretärin oder irgenwer anders schreib eine Mail. Sondern Dein Rechner oder Server.

"Lieber Kunde 
sie haben folgendes bestellt 
1 Seerose    Lieferung Mai
1 Hornkraut  Lieferung März
1 Lotus       Lieferung Juni

Da die bestellten Pflanzen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten zur Auslieferung bereitstehen bitten wir Sie, den gewünschten Versand hier "Link" festzulegen.

Sollten Sie keine gesonderte Lieferung wünschen, wird Ihr Auftrag komplett im Juni an Sie versand.

Da wir fair mir Ihnen umgehen wollen, erhalten Sie auch erst kurz vor dem Versand unsere Kontodaten.

Mfg
Werner"

Irgendwie so.
So, jetzt klickt der Kunde auf den Link oder auch nicht und verändert die Liefer und Versandbedingungen.
Also auch keine Arbeit für Dich. 

Jetzt kann Dir der Rechner die Kommisionierung noch ein wenig optimieren, in dem er Dir Vorschläge bringt, die alle auf einem Weg liegen und lieferbar sind.

Heißt, die Bestellungen zusammenfassen, die sinnvoll zusammen passen und ein Kommisioniervorschlag bringen:
10 kg Hornkraut
37 Seerosen
24 Lotus
...

Dann kannst Du ernten gehen und zum Verpacken lößt Dir die Software das wieder in Bestellungen auf:

Bestellung 1 
2 kg Hornkraut
5 Seerosen
1 Lotus

Bestellung 2
1 kg Hornkraut 
4 Lotus

Bestellung 3
1 Seerose
14 Lotus

usw.

So kannst Du alles Zusammensuchen und dann in einem Zug Packen.

Jetzt kann Dir der Rechner automatisch gleich die Rechnungen ausspucken, wenn Du das Packet fertig hast. Eintüten, fertig.

Wenn man das vollständig durchdenkt, kann sich Deine Sekretärin auf die Telefonate konzentrieren und alle anderen ernten und packen.

Der Rest geht von ganz alleine.
Und fertig ist das ewige Softwareprojekt.

Nein, solche Warenwirtschaftlichen Abläufe zu optimieren mache ich schon viele viele Jahre und mit ein paar kleineren Softwareanpassungen läßt sich schon viel verbessern.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Thomas,
sehr guter Vorschlag...wobei ja Werner bei den meisten Pflanzen die Versandzeit angegeben hat... vielleicht fehlt da noch der letzte Sprung, dass die Software auch weiss wann die Pflanzen blühen , aber eine detialiertere Verbindung wird Werner sich dann in einer  weniger frequentierte Phase anschauen müssen ... aber in gewissem Rahmen ist da sicher was möglich, was ihn entlastet und den Kunden nicht enttäuscht 

Möglich wäre da viel, aber er will sich ja nicht in Technik verzetteln, sondern schöne Pflanzen liefern.

@frido:
genauso schnell wie burki auf Werner 'rumreitet' darf ja wohl auch katja weiterhin auf ihrer Enttäuschung  über den anderen Versand 'rumreiten'.


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Das blöde bei der Geschichte ist, dass die meisten Pflanzen draussen wachsen und das Wetter nicht lesen kann....


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Genau... und das weder die Pflanzen ein Bestellsystem noch das Bestellsystem die Pflanzen bedienen können ... zumindest noch nicht  .... 
..."Bestell mich JETZT!"


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Cristine, Hallo Andreas.

wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, stellt man fest, das der gemeine User blöd ist. (Ich auch gemeiner User)
Klick hier klick da ein paar Pflanzen für den Teich und morgen kommt die Post.
Man kann aus meiner Sicht nicht darauf schimpfen, das das so ist, sondern muß sich dem anpassen.

Traurig, aber war und Software kann aber sehr entlasten. 
Werner hat doch eine geniale Seite mit allen Daten drum sind es einfache Abfragen um die aktuelle Blüte zu ermitteln.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ...wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, stellt man fest, das der gemeine User blöd ist. (Ich auch gemeiner User)..... drum sind es einfache Abfragen um die aktuelle Blüte zu ermitteln.


Hallo Thomas,
ich habe Dein Posting grobwillig verkürzt und meine es nicht böse 
Christine (vermute ich) und ich wissen sehr wohl was Du mit Deiner Idee vorschlägst....
Und ich (er)kenne sowohl eine Möglichkeit in der Vorbereitung, der Logistik, dem Kundenmanagement und auch vielleicht auch einer Entlastung für den Shopbetreiber.
ABER der Händler muss sich damit beschäftigen (also Werner), ob seine Software sowas hergibt und ob seine schon eingepflegten Daten sich mit Bestellungen verbinden lassen (rein Programmtechnisch mag das gehen).
und nun das große ABER... Was helfen all die Daten, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt und Werner sich um die Pflanzen kümmern muss?
Schneller versenden kann er sie trotzdem nicht... und einen größeren Hinweis auf der Webseite plazieren macht auch kaum Sinn


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Guten Morgen,

das Softwareproblem sehe ich durchaus. Unser Shop ist an seinen Grenzen angekommen und deswegen muss eine leistungsfähigere Software her - aber ganz bestimmt nicht während der Versandzeit. Wenn wir jetzt einen Versuch unternehmen würden das System zu wechseln, wäre die Katastrophe perfekt. Ich brauche einen Onlineshop der in der Lage ist Aufträge automatisch nach Lieferzeiten aufzuspalten, der die Zahlungseingänge verwalten kann, und der mir vernünftige Listen liefert mit den Pflanzen die für die Aufträge eines Versandtages benötigt werden. Die Zahlungsmethoden sind auch ein Problem. Ich muss verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Zahlung anbieten, aber das heisst auch dass täglich verschiedene Eingangskonten überprüft werden müssen. Früher haben wir alles auf Rechnung versendet, aber das können wir uns einfach nicht mehr leisten, die Außenstände wurden letztes Jahr einfach zu hoch. Im Moment müssen die Zahlungseingänge noch manuell über eine Exceltabelle erfasst und dann von Hand in die ausgedruckten Aufträge übertragen werden. Ich muss jede Nacht den Auftragsorder durchblättern, alle Aufträge überfliegen und herausnehmen was am nächsten Tag bearbeitet werden kann. Daraus erstellt der Shop dann eine Liste, aber aus unbekannten Gründen enthält sie immer Fehler - was dann dazu führt dass wir zwar morgens alle Pflanzen für den Versand zusammensuchen, aber während des Verpackens tauchen ständig Lücken auf und dann muss wieder jemand los und die fehlende Pflanze suchen (unser Grundstück ist 400 m lang - was da an Zeit verloren geht weil man eine Pflanze ganz vom Ende holen muss könnt ihr euch denken). Ganz schlimm ist es wenn eine Seerose nicht in der Liste steht, denn die großen Weiher sind rund 10 km entfernt. Habe ich die Pflanzenliste, muss ich noch die Etiketten erstellen. Das macht ein weiteres Programm das nicht mit dem Onlineshop kompatibel ist. Also ist da wieder ein manueller Zwischenschritt der Zeit frisst.

Genau das werde ich jetzt machen, denn es ist schon nach sechs und ich muss endlich mit der Arbeit anfangen. Wie jeden Tag wird bald jemand auftauchen der meint dass man die Gärtnerei auch besuchen kann und wir sollen ihm nur schnell mal 20 Pflanzen raussuchen und eine Teichberatung machen. Dann bediene ich ihn, fehle beim Versand und da wir dort als Kette Hand in Hand arbeiten, steht der Versand solange der Kunde da ist. Da hilft dann auch die beste Software nicht mehr ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Andreas, hallo Werner,

auch die Probleme lassen sich per Software regeln.

1. Wenn die Pflanzenartikel einfach den frühesten Liefertermin mitführen und Werner bei einem Lieferverzug durch Wetter einfach einen Knopf drückt und Mails an die Kunden rausgehen:

"Werter Kunde,
leider können wir Ihre Bestellung aufgrund der Wetterlage noch nicht bearbeiten.
Wir bitten um Verständnis, schließlich wollen wir Ihnen nur beste Qualität liefern.

MfG
Werner"

Ein Knopfdruck und alle Kunden sind informiert und vieleicht 20 Anrufe weniger, das spart Zeit für die Pflanzenzucht.

2. Bankdaten lassen sich einlesen. Somit ist es eigentlich heute kaum noch ein Problem, die Bank abzurufen und die OP's automatisiert buchen zu lassen.
spart auch wieder viel Zeit.

3. Kunden vor Ort werden nicht betreut, die bekommen einen Trampelpfad und können genauso online bestellen, am Bestellcomputer. 
Das denke ich frißt richtig Zeit und zum Schluß gehen die Kunden nach einer 1 Stündigen Führung und sagen "Danke, hat uns sehr gut gefallen."

Die Hochdruckphase kann man nutzen, um den Istzustand aufzunehmen.

- Bank buchen/ 2 Stunden
- Kunden vor Ort betreuen/ 1 Stunde/ Umsatz im Durchschnitt 2,50 Euro oder 200,00 Euro
- Fehler beim Kommisionieren nacharbeiten 1 Stunde 
- Kunden über die Lieferung informieren per Mail 1 Std.
- Kundenanfragen zur Lieferung am Telefon bearbeiten 3 Std.
- Rechnungen schreiben 2 Stunden 
usw.

bloß mal als Beispiel


Weil 1 Stunde am Tag gespart sind 12,5 Tage bei 100 Tagen Hochdruck oder schon 22:30 Feierabend.

Das Ganze dann mit Prioritäten versehen und eine Software suchen, die das alles kann. Die wird es nicht geben, aber es muß die Möglichkeit geben, alle Probleme durch Programierung zu lösen.
Und dann kanns losgehen im Winter mit der Umstellung und dann Zug um Zug nach Prioriäten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

auch wenn ich zur allgemeinen Diskussion nichts beitragen kann/ möchte:

Ich würde mir gerne Unterwasserpflanzen bestellen und habe so mit einem Auge mitgelesen, das auch Forenteilnehmer/ Moderatoren hier eigene shops betreiben.

Frage: bei wem (url) kann ich denn noch irgendetwas für die Unterwasserwelt ordern?

__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Moos - alles was Nährstoffe verbraucht und winterhart ist.
es sollte aber in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen geliefert werden, weil ich danach im Urlaub bin und das wohl nicht 2 Wochen im Karton überleben würde 


Ist also irgendwo etwas verfügbar?
Wie kommt man auf die Shop-Seiten?

Danke und LG
Tinky


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

hi tinky,

schau doch auch mal hier ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/162/ 

manchmal wissen die Leute nachner Zeit gar nimmer wohin mit dem "Grünschrott" 



url´s zu shops  findest du ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showcat&catid=43


----------



## Tinky (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

hi mitch,

danke für die Links!

habe jetzt mal probeweise je 2x bestellt:

Krauses __ Laichkraut
Kanadische __ Wasserpest
__ Papageienfeder
Tannenwedel
__ Quellmoos
Aufrechter __ Merk
__ Hornblatt

Hab ja keine Ahung ob dann ein Pflänzchen kommt oder ein Bund oder wieviel das überhaupt ist! Mal gucken was passiert - habe bei nymphaion bestellt - wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe sind ja Mitarbeiter davon hier auch tätig - da kann man ja mal unterstützen...
(oder ist eine Bestellung rund um € 40,00 zu gering und nur lästig?? 
Naja nun ist sie raus!


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Tinky, ich bin ja selber auch im Handel (ganz andere Branche allerdings)... ich freu mich ueber jeden Auftrag, und ist er noch so klein, und so wird es bei den Gärtnereien auch sein. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Sorry Burki, aber Deine ungeduldige Einstellung wird mehr und mehr und mich wundert es inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr, das so viele an Burn Out und ähnlichen Krankheiten leiden.... und da sind auch die dabei, denen drei Tage warten wie ne Ewigkeit vorkommt.
> 
> .
> 
> ...





Zermalmer schrieb:


> @frido:
> genauso schnell wie burki auf Werner 'rumreitet' darf ja wohl auch katja weiterhin auf ihrer Enttäuschung  über den anderen Versand 'rumreiten'.




hoppla, schon interressant wie einem einen meinung hier neg. angelastet wird und sogar symtome wie b.out genannt werde 

rumreiten, auf pferden oder wie?!

wer keine zeit für kunden hat, tv sendungen aber schon.... , werbung macht und sich dann wegen dem ansturm "beschwert" sogar im shop ....  mhhhh 
keine zeit sich ein softwaresystem zu erkaufen was den kunden bedient....

ist doch schön wenn ein laden brummt, also freut euch!

sorry, hatte ich auch mal. aber meine kunden haben keine woche oder so gewartet, nicht auf antwort. denn solange warte ich nun.

das hat nichts mit ungeduld zu tun, das ist service am kunden,"vorsicht kunde droht mit auftrag ...kommt evtl. sogar selber vorbei" in dieser zeit kamen wieder 2 sendungen von pflanzen an, NEIN nicht vom discounter... die kommen heute oder morgen, nach wenigen tagen.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Hallo burki,

hast Du Werner denn mal per PN (nicht per Email) Deine Kunden-Nummer und richtigen Namen geschickt, damit er überhaupt mal eine Chance hat, nachzuschauen, was bei Dir da verkehrt gelaufen ist?

Ansonsten ist das doch ein Ratespiel ohne Ende.


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

nein nur an die mailadresse wo die bestellbestätigung herkam.
aber wass sol per pn anders sein, auch das läuft über i-net/mail und bedarf "kostbarer" zeit und würde prozesse unterbrechen 

denke werner sollte sich DRINGEND hilfe holen der den ganzen shop überarbeitet!!
lass es was kosten, aber anscheinend gehts nicht anders.

ist nun aber fast egal, habe woanders pflanzen bekommen.
aber andere kunden scheinen angeblich auch auf die 2. mail zu warten....

bestelle dort erst wieder wenn alles reibungslos klappt.


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

http://www.nymphaion.de/
Ich bin mal gespannt: was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe:
(von der website)



> Ihre Bestellung wird auf Rechnung versandt. Als Versandkosten fallen pro Bestellung in Deutschland 5,90€ Versandkosten an. Egal ob die Bestellung aus einem oder fünf Paketen besteht.




Beim Bestellvorgang meineich mich erinnern zu können, dass man per Vorkasse zahlen soll und die Bankverbindung mit der AB per mail kommt.

Da würde ich an deren Stelle gleich ein neues Fenster im Browser aufgehen lassen, in dem der Rechnungsbetrag + Bankverbindung steht zum Ausdrucken oder Abspeichern.
Wenn die mails offensichtlich alle individuell per "Hand" verfasst werden (auch die ABs) dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das viel Arbeit macht.

 Naja besser als nix zu tun!


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*



burki schrieb:


> nein nur an die mailadresse wo die bestellbestätigung herkam.
> aber wass sol per pn anders sein, auch das läuft über i-net/mail und bedarf "kostbarer" zeit und würde prozesse unterbrechen



Hallo Burki,

An die Email-Adresse des Shops gehen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden, habe pro Tag ca. 200 Mails, wenn er die alle durchschauen soll, 
wo Deine denn ist, wird er doch blöde. Deshalb der Vorschlag, ihm ne PN zu schicken, denn die hat mit dem Mailsystem überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Als ich bestellt habe, habe ich 1 Minute später eine Bestellbestätigung in der Mailbox gehabt. Die ist garantiert automatisch aus dem Shopsystem. 
Wenn Du keine gekriegt hast, hakelt es vermutlich irgendwo. Und wenn Werner  das nachverfolgen kann, hat sein EDV-Mensch eventuell die Chance, diesen Fehler zu beheben.

Ohne Dir was unterstellen zu wollen - vielleicht hast Du ja auch den Bestellvorgang gar nicht richtig abgeschlossen. 
Also gibt Werner bitte mal eine Chance, nachzugucken, was das falsch läuft, bevor Du ihn hier weiter runtermachst.


----------



## Tinky (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

@blumenelse

Also ich habe ja gestern bestellt und NICHT nach einer Minute oder automatisch eine AB per Mail bekommen. Habe eben auch schon mal im Spamordner geguckt - da ist nix!

Dies zur Info. Ich warte aber mit einer PN mal ab - wenn du soviel los ist will ich ja nicht noch zusätzlich für Unruhe sorgen - habs nicht so eilig


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

in der ersten auftragsb.- mail steht drin das man erst überprüfen muss ob alle pflanzen da sind und erst dann soll der besteller eine kontoverb. mit rechnung bekommen um dann richtigen betrag per vk zu bezahlen.
so stehts in der ab drin.


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

christine, die auftragsbest.habe ich bekommen, sagte ich schon. nur dann kam nach einer woche nichts mehr.
da man ja nicht unbedingt anrufen soll, ersparte ich mir dies.
hat dann halt alles etwas abgeschreckt was man so liest und auch auf der hp.
mache keinen runter, sind nur die fakten.

vorschläge es zu verbessern hat er doch auch bekommen.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Leute,

meint ihr nicht, dass es an der Zeit ist endlich mal mit diesen ganzen Vorwürfen und Diskussionen bezüglich Werner/ Nymphaion aufzuhören?
Ich habe bei ihm noch nichts bestellt, aber ich kann ihn vollkommen verstehen ... und ich kann auch nachvollziehen das er zu dieser Jahreszeit als kleines Unternehmen nicht promt reagieren kann. Da kommt es nunmal zu längeren Wartezeiten ... auch was die Mails betrifft ...

Und was das Thema Software bzw. Programm anbelangt, wer das kann so ein Programm zu erstellen, der schwinge sich an seinen PC und erstellt doch mal eins für Werner, das er in der späteren Saison ausprobieren kann.

Nur Reden und Meckern hilft ihm auch weiter ...

Mandy


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

genau, ich bin hier nun raus.

viel erfolg weiterhin, er wird eine lösung finden.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichpflanzenzentrale Erfahrungen?*

Nun denn, schönes Schlußwort, Mandy.

Closed.


----------

